# ........ مسجد صغير بالرياض اعجبني .......



## م / تركي بن محمد (6 يناير 2007)

مسجد بالرياض حي الخزامى ​ 
المسجد صغير والذي اعجبني فيه البساطه في التصميم ​ 
والاستفاده من الاضاء الطبيعيه ​ 
وعدم وجود اعمده بالداخل ​ 
ابعاد المصلى 20 م في 12م ​ 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 


​ 
اللهم اجمع شمل المسلمين ووحد صفهم​


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (6 يناير 2007)

لا نستغني من تعليقاتكم حول الصور .. ..


----------



## nognoga (6 يناير 2007)

laghood ra2e3 we mawdoo3 momayaz


----------



## زيــــاد (6 يناير 2007)

م/ تركي , موضوع رائع , ولكن لو كانت الصور أصغر من كذا كان أفضل ,,, 

أنا لست معماري ,,, ولكن لدي وجهة نظر ,,,, وهي بأن التشطيبات موظفة بشكل جيد , هناك تناغم جميل , ولكن المنارة شكلها بسيط جداً جداً , وبدائي , وبصراحة لو تم عملها بغير هذا الشكل لكان أفضل , بخصوص الإضاءة التي أنت تفضلت بها فعلاً تم إستغلا الإضاءة الطبيعية , وانت تعلم مدى أهميتها من ناحية الإستهلاك ,,,,, 

لك كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مروركم وتعليقكم ....


----------



## الكور (22 مايو 2013)

الف شكر علي ذوقك ومحاولة اشراكنا معكم في ماعجبك انا شخصين احب ان ادخل المساجد بسيطة التصميم خفيفة الالوان


----------



## eng.amoudi (31 مايو 2013)

في رأي لو تم التصميم على شكل قبب مدخله لإضاءه الشمس كان أفضل من هذا التصميم التقليدي ... ولكن في النهايه جميل ان يتم الاعتبار في تصاميم المساجد التصاميم البيئيه المخفضه لتكلفه الكهرباء واضف الى ذلك الراحه النفسيه من جراء دخول اشعه الشمس وفق كميه محدده .


----------



## المهندس م (31 مايو 2013)

ما شاء الله ... بارك الله في كل من ساهم في بنائه ... عمل متقن وبساطة في التصميم عسى ان يكون عامرا بالمصلين ...جميل جدا ومشكور على مجهودك في نقل صوره لنا


----------



## saiddsa3980 (6 يونيو 2013)

*طريقة تلبيس الجدران الخارجية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الرجاء لمن لديه طريقة تلبيس الجدران الخارجية لهذا المسجد إفادتنا بها و إن أمكن بالصور و كذا الكميات و المقادير اللازمة و نوع الإسمنت المستعمل
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ferfesh2003 (6 يوليو 2013)

اكساء الواجهه بخامة البروفايل ويقوم بها المليس او عامل المحاره بعد لياسة الواجهه .. سقف المسجد مستخدم به نظام الوافل سلاب وهو نظام مثل الكمرات المتقاطعه ( panalled beams ) لتغطيه المساحات الكبيره دون الحاجه لاعمده داخليه فى المنتصف ولكنه عالى التكلفه ويحتاج لشركات متخصصه .
التشطيبات الخارجيه والداخليه رائعة . ولكن اعتقد ان المساحات المخصصه للصلاة غير المنطقه الوسطى من المسجد كانت تحتاج لزياده الارتفاع لزيادة الرهبة والخشوع وعدم الاحساس بالضيق من نقص الارتفاع .. والله الموفق


----------



## gigo 2009 (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## galalhamadto (1 أغسطس 2014)

جمال + بساطة + نظافة = تصميم روعة


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

بساطة وجمال في التصميم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك اخي على الموضوع ورايي انه مسجد بسيط ليس به تكلف واصطناع في الزخارف واعتبره مميز بفكرته . واسال الله ان يتقبل ممن قام به وصلى به وانت وانا وكل من مر على الموضوع الى يوم الدين .


----------

